
Ask HN: What would be the cheapest way to host 1 TB of data - NicoJuicy
As the title says, I&#x27;m curious what would be the cheapest way to host 1 TB of data.<p>An estimate would be usefull
======
detaro
What do you mean by "hosting"? Just storage, or making available to others? To
how many? Will they download all of the data, or is it just 1 TB overall?

~~~
NicoJuicy
Webhosting

------
FullMtlAlcoholc
Seedbox. These plans are more expensive than Backblaze but usually have
unlimited transfers

------
bradknowles
Backblaze is $5/month/TB.

